# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Book Reviews >  BOOK REVIEW: A Guide to Amphibians and Reptiles of Costa Rica

## Alex Shepack

A Guide to Amphibians and Reptiles of Costa Rica
Twan Leenders
305 pages
Priceless

Ok, so it's priceless because it's out print, but if you can find it, buy it.  This book is my absolute favorite field guide for Costa Rica and not because I know the author.  Leenders' book is the original field guide for the country and is still (in my opinion) the best.  Unlike Savage's 6 pound behemoth, this book easily fits in your daypack and makes identification easy. The photo array in the middle includes both scientific and common names as well as the applicable page numbers.  His identification information and remarks are incredibly accessible and useful.  He provides easy field identification techniques for almost every species; like methods for telling apart the traditionally tricky Eluetherodactylids.  If you're going on vacation and want one book to take with you, this is it.  It includes all of the common and some of the uncommon species you will encounter.  

Although the asking price for this book is astronomical in the U.S. I have seen copies for sale in airports in Costa Rica and El Salvador and in book stores in Costa Rica for the original asking price ($25.00).

----------


## John Clare

I've had some communication with Twan in the past.  Very nice guy.

----------


## pez

Very good book, when I read about it I went to buy it (Was hard to find, but Alex told me where). Although it doesn't includes all Costa Rican frogs, it includes the most common ones and the ones you are most likely to find while field herping, believe me. It includes a very good description to the mentioned species, and also has a photo section. The book also includes a description to some salamanders, caecilians and reptiles. It is also smaller than Savage's book, which you can't carry in the field. 

Great book

----------


## lindarose11

The article you have shared here very awesome. I really like and appreciated your work. I read deeply your article, the points you have mentioned in this article are useful
Bad Ice Cream

----------

